# 10bit vs 8bit farbtiefe? was zum ....



## albatros1981 (24. Juli 2016)

hallo pcghler,

vor kurzem hat pcgh den iiyama prolite x4071uhsu-b1 vorgestellt. das gerät fand ich eigentlich nicht so interessant, zumal das video aus meiner sicht so einen leichten anflug von "paid product placement" hatte. könnte mich da aber auch irren. 
es war wie immer eine randnotiz die mich bei solchen videos überrascht/interessiert hat. es wird erwähnt das dass gerät 10bit farbtiefe darstellen kann. 

zunächst war ich verwundert. lauf einstellungen soll win ja angeblich 32bit farbtiefe darstellen können. das soll hier aber nicht das thema sein.

wie im video gezeigt kann ich das "10 bpc / 8 bpc" bei mir im treiber auch auswählen. bringt auf den ersten blick allerdings nichts. daher die frage: was bringen mir die 2bit mehr farbtiefe am ende? wo macht sich das bemerktbar? oder ist das, wie mittlerweile schon fast alles, nur noch  ne schöne zahlt ohne richtigen wert für mich als endverbraucher?


----------



## HisN (24. Juli 2016)

Als Endverbraucher der damit nix anfangen kann, bringt es Dir gar nix.

Wenn Du allerdings Bildbearbeitung betreibst und besonders feine Farbverläufe auch auf dem Bildschirm sehen möchtest bzw. Dein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm das auch unterstützt, dann könnte es Dir Punkte bringen.

Wenn Du aber einfach nur ein JPG anschaust, das mit 8 Bit abgespeichert wurde, dann ändert sich am Bildeindruck vom JPG nix.
Genau so wie Du Filmchen anschaust, solange das "normale" Filmchen sind, ändert sich am Bildeindruck nix.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2016)

Es gibt aber spezielle Testbilder mit feinen Farbverläufen. Da solltest du einen Unterschied sehen können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juli 2016)

albatros1981 schrieb:


> was bringen mir die 2bit mehr farbtiefe am ende? wo macht sich das bemerktbar?



Es sind mehr "Zwischentöne" Darstellbar an Farben, bei sehr feinen Farbverläufen kann man das sehen. (https://images.blackmagicdesign.com/images/products/smartvideohub/technology/10bit.jpg?_v=1460999812) Für den Ottonormalverbraucher ists aber in der Regel egal.

Bitte auch die 8/10 bit der Einzelfarbdarstellung nicht mit den Bitangaben von Windows verwechseln (HighColor, Truecolor usw.), das sind verschieden berechnete Dinge (die 8/10 bit beziehen sich auf eine einzelne Hauptfarbe des RGB-bereiches, die 32bit von Windows sind die interne Rechengenauigkeit des gesamten Farbspektrums).


----------

